# Pens Made With Jameson Irish Whiskey Barrel Oak



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2016)

These 2 pens feature genuine oak from barrels used to age Jameson Irish Whiskey. The dark streaks on the sides are the char marks from the inside of the barrel.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2016)

Awesome! Do they have a scent? Chuck


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Awesome! Do they have a scent? Chuck



A little while cutting and turning. Unfortunately, it is lost after finishing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice. I like that pen stand. 

Looks good. Great job Karl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

I love the fact that you left a bit of the charcoal on them, nice touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 29, 2016)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

